
Ask HN: Help me find an essay I read on HN - mondaygreens
Apologies in advance if this kind of question is out of scope. Some time this year I followed an HN link and read an essay that I am absolutely not able to find again despite my best efforts. It was exceptionally well-written although my memory is very fuzzy on the details. To the best of my recollection:<p>- Female author, youngish.<p>- It was a personal narrative written in the first person, about the author interviewing for and getting a job at a startup - possibly in California.<p>- I <i>think</i> the job was copy&#x2F;content writer of some kind. The author had a hard time of it, and captured exceedingly well both the ennui and the anguish of working a faceless &#x27;communications&#x27; type job.<p>- I <i>think</i> it also included the author resigning or being fired, and driving to the country to meet her mother maybe.<p>Oh boy, sorry about the slim and possibly wrong details. I think if someone remembers a great piece of writing from the past year on the above themes it&#x27;s likely to be the one I am trying to find again.
======
davismwfl
I remember the article, I am 99% sure it was posted on Medium. If you don't
clear your browser history you might be able to look through that as I think
it was within the last 60ish days.

Also you can search HN, even use medium as the tag for the last 60-90 days and
see if it rings a bell.

Just some ideas.

~~~
mondaygreens
Thanks! I have searched my browsing history somewhat thoroughly as well as
links sent to friends. I can't rule out that it was on Medium but I'm certain
I found it more than a couple of months ago (definitely a whole season ago)...
Maybe it was reposted later?

Feel very silly having lost it because even when I read it I knew I'd want to
read it again. I'll go back to scouring my history if no leads turn up here!

------
Rzor
Did you upvote it?

~~~
mondaygreens
Guh apparently not. I'm starting to think I read it on a borrowed device. Will
keep looking though.

